# Rheem Criterion II won't fire up.



## clevelandguy (Oct 23, 2010)

This Rheem Criterion II furnace was installed in 2001. I turned the gas off last year (in the spring) and didn't turn the power off to the furnace. When I turned to gas back on to the furnace this week and the furnace is not lighting. I have a video on Youtube that shows my furnace not lighting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8_WT7ZrpkY

The "power" light comes on and the "Ok" light does too. The flame light doesn't turn on or light up. I have removed the flame sensor and cleaned it thoroughly (then put it back) but nothing happens. Can anyone help me heat the house?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Does the exhaust fan turn on? Is the thermostat calling for heat? should have 24 volts AC between W and C on the board when it is, if not the tstat is the problem.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

A video of it when it was running would have told us more.

So no one can tell you anything from that video other then its a furnace. Which you already know that.


----------



## clevelandguy (Oct 23, 2010)

So keep in mind that I'm a first timer with furnaces. The video shows the start up process as shown buy the manual. When I turn the thermostat to heat the furnace doesnt do anything. 
But if I turn the thermostat to fan it does turn the furnace's blower on. So the thermostat is communicating with the furnace. But no heat. 
This is my thermostat:
http://www.amazon.com/1F80-361-RODGERS-PROGRAMMABLE-DIGITAL-THERMOSTAT/dp/B0010NVJAQ



yuri said:


> Does the exhaust fan turn on? Is the thermostat calling for heat? should have 24 volts AC between W and C on the board when it is, if not the tstat is the problem.


----------



## clevelandguy (Oct 23, 2010)

Would you like a video of the blower running? What can that tell us about the problem? I can turn the thermostat to fan and force the blower on. I have no exp of working with furnaces so explain steps to troubleshooting the problem. Thanks for your help.



beenthere said:


> A video of it when it was running would have told us more.
> 
> So no one can tell you anything from that video other then its a furnace. Which you already know that.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Jump the r & w wire at the t.stat & see if the furnace starts up. Maybe Bad t.stat or wired wrong


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

A video of the furnace that shows the error code LED flashing when you have the thermostat calling for heat. 

A description of what wires are connected where at the thermostat and in the furnace.


----------



## clevelandguy (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUiBmrYpMls

I see "W, RC, B, RC, C, G, O, Y on the board. So I turn the furnace off (at the furnace) then connect which 2 points? And then turn the furnace power on and see if the blower turns on?




kenmac said:


> Jump the r & w wire at the t.stat & see if the furnace starts up. Maybe Bad t.stat or wired wrong


----------



## clevelandguy (Oct 23, 2010)

There are no flashing lights. The Power light comes on and stays on and the OK light comes on and stays on. The Flame light however does not come on at all.



beenthere said:


> A video of the furnace that shows the error code LED flashing when you have the thermostat calling for heat.
> 
> A description of what wires are connected where at the thermostat and in the furnace.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Generally means, its not receiving a call for heat. or anything else.


----------



## clevelandguy (Oct 23, 2010)

So were do I go from here.
When I turn the fan on the furnace blows. So it is getting a signal from the T.stat.



beenthere said:


> Generally means, its not receiving a call for heat. or anything else.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

clevelandguy said:


> So were do I go from here.
> When I turn the fan on the furnace blows. So it is getting a signal from the T.stat.


Only tells you that it gets a signal for the fan to run.
Doesn't mean it gets a signal for the heat to run.

Check wire connections at both the furnace and the thermostat.


----------



## clevelandguy (Oct 23, 2010)

All wires or should I check anything in particular?



beenthere said:


> Only tells you that it gets a signal for the fan to run.
> Doesn't mean it gets a signal for the heat to run.
> 
> Check wire connections at both the furnace and the thermostat.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

All teh wires that are in that bundle with the blue wire. or trace what the blue wire connects to.


----------



## clevelandguy (Oct 23, 2010)

Are you talking about the thermostat or or the furnace?
What is the bundle and what is the blue wire for? Remember that im new to this. 
I checked all wire to the furnace and thermostat. They are all connected and tight. What is next?



beenthere said:


> All teh wires that are in that bundle with the blue wire. or trace what the blue wire connects to.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry. That reply was for another thread.

Check the wires connections at the thermostat.


----------



## clevelandguy (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUiBmrYpMls

How do I Jump the R & W? I see "W, RC, B, RC, C, G, O, Y on the board. So I turn the furnace off (at the furnace) then connect which 2 points? And then turn the furnace power on and see if the blower turns on?

Someone mentioned the thermal couple. Im not sure if this unit has one or what it looks like.



beenthere said:


> Sorry. That reply was for another thread.
> 
> Check the wires connections at the thermostat.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Take a small thin piece of wire. And touch the RC and W terminal at the same time.


----------



## clevelandguy (Oct 23, 2010)

Found out the t.stat want not working. $25 later my furnace is up and running. Thanks for all the help. 



beenthere said:


> Take a small thin piece of wire. And touch the RC and W terminal at the same time.


----------

